# شركة طيبة المصرية تطلب مشروعات للتسويق بالقاهره



## محمدعراقي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شركه طيبه المصريه تطلب مشاريع للتسويق بالقاهرة الجديدة و بمدينة الشروق 
	طيبــة المصرية ... اعمالنــا هى عنـواننــا
	نحـن ليــس الاوحـد بل الافضـــل
مستشارك العقارى بمصر
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

